# my oracle not extracting coffee



## memmzi (Dec 16, 2018)

hello,

i need help my machine was working fine . but then when i press for expresso the extraction of coffee gets splattered all over my kitchen i tried cleaning cycle and other videos on how to clean the machine ,but its still the same . i tried changing the beans still same problem also tried changing the beans grind to fine but its still the same.

i wonder if someone have the same issue or knows what to do .


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Is the coffee coming out of the portafilter spouts, or over the top of the basket & portafilter (maybe too fine a grind)?


----------



## memmzi (Dec 16, 2018)

@MWJB the coffee does come out through the portafilter spouts on the 8th second but gets splattered all over my kitchen then grind was 28 then i changed it into a finer grind but still the same problem


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

How much finer?

You're saying it squirts horizontally from the PF spouts, over the rim of the cup?

How long does the shot run for in seconds, how much to you manage to catch in the cup in grams?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Any chance of a video please? That way everyone will know exactly what you're describing without the need for clarification.


----------

